# Looking for an old pal.



## Dave Adkin (10 mo ago)

Looking for Chris Edwards who went to Sharpness circa. 1963 I was supposed to have gone with him but did not go due to my father withdrawing permission. I know that he was on the Apapa and only saw him once before we lost touch. We where in the Lynwood children's home in Cannock.


----------



## Ed Russell (Oct 19, 2020)

Dave Adkin said:


> Looking for Chris Edwards who went to Sharpness circa. 1963 I was supposed to have gone with him but did not go due to my father withdrawing permission. I know that he was on the Apapa and only saw him once before we lost touch. We where in the Lynwood children's home in Cannock.


I'am looking for Callum Ventas who was on the Saldanha from 1959 to 1961. I was the 3/e on her. It was supposed to be a 6 month trip.


----------



## Ed Russell (Oct 19, 2020)

Ed Russell said:


> I'am looking for Callum Ventas who was on the Saldanha from 1959 to 1961. I was the 3/e on her. It was supposed to be a 6 month trip.


I am also looking for a Les Smith. I was in the same class with him at the Ramsey Tech in Edinburgh or should I say, Portobello. I last saw him on a Salvesen coaster in Hull. I believe his father was the Eng. Super. with Salvesen.


----------

